# so i caught a bullfrog



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

so i was wondering what size enclosure would be good for a bullfrog. im not sure if im gonna keep it yet, just wanna see what i would need. and like all animals i assume it would need some sort of filter to keep the water clean?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

why would you want to keep a bullfrog? If your gonna have a pet frog there are TONS of way cooler looking ones. Pacman frog, dart frogs, tree frogs, ect. Dart frogs are nice because you dont have to buy it food all the time, you just raise fruit flys for them, and a pair can live in a 10 gallon tank. A bullfrog would probably need crickets (not sure though, I never kept one), and a bigger tank.


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

i dont know i find something exciting about catching an animal from my area and keeping it alive. its almost like a part of me as a fine upstanding PA citizen. Pride i guess is why id keep a bullfrog. yea i fed it some crickets and stuff today tried a giant danio but he doesnt seem interested in fish tonight. just wanna know if anyone keeps or has a good website to bullfrog care because the most i found were sub-par to be nice.

Thanks


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/species/bullfrog.html
http://www.centralpets.com/animals/reptile...gs/frg2499.html


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

thank you very kindly


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

NP...glad I could help.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Eventually that bullfrog will eat you out of house and home, heh. And if it's a male you'll need ear plugs.


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

hehe good thing the creek outback is real close maybe ill make him an outdoor pet


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

gonna need a pretty big enclosure, as stated before they eat a ton, and pray for you and the
rest in your house its a female... lol


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

haha well if i still have it and he begins to saranade(sp?) ill have to let him go to woo the ladies


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If you plan on letting him go eventually then make sure you feed him only live foods and don't even attempt to hand feed him or hold him too much or anything. This way he won't become domesticated. Because if he does and you let him go then in the wild he won't stand a chance.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Also, I'm wary of re-release because of the possibility of introducing something into the wild to which your bullfrog will have become acclimated but the wild populace hasn't.


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

i was thinking of that myself guys. i havent hand fed him just caught him out of my pools skimmer box. i have dropped in some crickets and i suppose ill just let him go ive only had him 2 days


----------

